# What is this weed?



## nebulli (Feb 4, 2020)

Hi Everyone. Looking for help in identifying this weed in my lawn. Its winter here but its been mild so not surprised things are growing.

I think it may be a chickweed but not sure which.

Thanks!


----------



## wors (Feb 2, 2019)

Yeah, it looks like Mouseear Chickweed.

https://plantscience.psu.edu/research/centers/turf/extension/plant-id/broadleaf/mouse-ear-chickweed


----------

